# Greetings Brothers and siSTARS



## OES Star (Oct 22, 2017)

*Prince Hall 
Palmetto Grand Lodge Columbia, SC, USA*


----------



## Glen Cook (Oct 22, 2017)

While I hope we all welcome you here, Palmetto is not a Prince Hall Affiliated group.


----------



## OES Star (Oct 22, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> While I hope we all welcome you here, Palmetto is not a Prince Hall Affiliated group.


No, it's PHO.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 22, 2017)

OES Star said:


> No, it's PHO.



Well at least you are aware that you are a member of an irregular organization 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Oct 22, 2017)

OES Star said:


> *Prince Hall
> Palmetto Grand Lodge Columbia, SC, USA*


Greetings and welcome.

(being an ignorant Australian, what does the "SC" stand for- South Carolina perhaps  ?)


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 22, 2017)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 22, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Greetings and welcome.
> 
> (being an ignorant Australian, what does the "SC" stand for- South Carolina perhaps  ?)


Lol you are correct, sir. It is Columbia, South Carolina.


----------



## Ripcord22A (Oct 22, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Greetings and welcome.
> 
> (being an ignorant Australian, what does the "SC" stand for- South Carolina perhaps  ?)



Well you got the Australian part right...


----------



## Bloke (Oct 22, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Well you got the Australian part right...


----------

